# $10 Universal Remote Solution



## Robbo1 (Oct 31, 2015)

I just installed a Mini in my gym connected to an old HP LCD that is not in the TiVo remote database. Not wanting to have to deal with 2 remotes, I was looking for a cheaper solution than a TiVo slide (which could learn the HPs power/volume from the TV remote) for a location that is certainly not a prime viewing spot.

For $10 I got the RCA Rcrps04Gr from Amazon ( http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B007TAMJWQ?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00 )which works fine with TiVo and has learning capability for the problematic HP TV. The IR signal is strong enough that it works flawlessly on the TiVo Mini, even though it is mounted w/ Velcro on the back of the TV. The TV is mounted on an arm in the corner of the room so I guess it is getting good IR signal reflections off the ceiling and wall.


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

I wouldn't expect this one to have a single code you select to program all the keys for a TiVo (or mini). Did you have to learn each key?

As long as the learning process is easy and reliable it seems like a good buy at that price.


----------



## Robbo1 (Oct 31, 2015)

dlfl said:


> I wouldn't expect this one to have a single code you select to program all the keys for a TiVo (or mini). Did you have to learn each key?


It did have a TiVo code in its database which auto programmed about 90% of the TiVo buttons. A handful (LiveTV, thumbs up/down) had to be manually learned/mapped. The remote database was quite extensive.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

Robbo1 said:


> It did have a TiVo code in its database which auto programmed about 90% of the TiVo buttons. A handful (LiveTV, thumbs up/down) had to be manually learned/mapped. The remote database was quite extensive.


Be aware that that remote most likely uses TiVo remote address 0, which means if it's in a room with more than one TiVo it'll control all of them simultaneously.

Also, some of those "missing" buttons may have wound up on other buttons, you have to experiment to find them.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

It' sibling the RCRP05G is a far better remote and can indeed do every possible TiVo code and every possible address without any learning. It's also PC/Mac programmable like Harmony. Also around $10.


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

mdavej said:


> It' sibling the RCRP05G is a far better remote and can indeed do every possible TiVo code and every possible address without any learning. It's also PC/Mac programmable like Harmony. Also around $10.


I couldn't find any RCRP05G's on eBay but a few RCRP05B's, the lowest price being. $11.17 w/ free shipping. What is the difference?

And does either model achieve the "do every possible TiVo code" functionality as delivered, with just a simple code selection -- or do you have to get into JP1 programming?


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

dlfl said:


> I couldn't find any RCRP05G's on eBay but a few RCRP05B's, the lowest price being. $11.17 w/ free shipping. What is the difference?
> 
> And does either model achieve the "do every possible TiVo code" functionality as delivered, with just a simple code selection -- or do you have to get into JP1 programming?


Sorry, typo. I meant RCRP05*B*.

Out of the box the difference is that the P05B can have 2 functions per button per device (primary and shifted), including macros, learns, key moves, and can be programmed to send nearly any command to any device without learning, 15 step activity macros, device specific and global macros and device specific volume punch through.

Add a JP1 cable and get unlimited length macros, conditional branching, subroutines, key group mapping, 5 functions per button (long press, short press, double press, shifted and double shifted), unlimited devices via multiplexing, state tracking, flags, variable length delays, fast macros (10x faster than normal), drag and drop programming, unlimited offline configurations, pronto hex import, learned signal analysis, custom protocols and devices.

You don't need a cable to add every possible command for address 0. But you would need a cable for alternate addresses. Keep in mind that even Tivo's own remotes don't have every possible command.

Your remote has none of the above capabilities.

If you shop around, you can find them very cheap. The cheapest JP1 remote (different model) is around $3 shipped right now.

Having said that, I'd splurge ($15) and get this one instead. Comes with it's own JP1 cable, is backlit, and is even peanut shaped like the Tivo remote:
http://www.bestbuy.com/site/one-for...lack/1731147.p?id=1219061847546&skuId=1731147

Or you can really splurge and get the $16 Nevo C2. It's nearly equivalent to a $250 Harmony One, minus the rechargeable battery (18 device, LCD, unlimited activities and macros, backlit). You can then simply load my Tivo device file that already includes every possible Tivo command.


----------



## danorum (Nov 25, 2015)

mdavej said:


> Or you can really splurge and get the $16 Nevo C2. It's nearly equivalent to a $250 Harmony One, minus the rechargeable battery (18 device, LCD, unlimited activities and macros, backlit). You can then simply load my Tivo device file that already includes every possible Tivo command.


Did you post your TiVo device file on hifi-remote.com? I can't find one posted by you.

Dan


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

Oops. I post it soon. Traveling at moment.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

I love the Sony RM-VLZ620

Has most codes for devices (including multiple TiVo codes) and every button is 100% learnable.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

Sony makes a fine remote. But one of the things that makes JP1 remotes unique is their ability to send any command, even those that can't be learned from an original remote, such as discrete power and input codes. Sony and similar remotes can't do that. JP1 remotes in a different league, but at a very low price.

But I think people's eyes glaze over when I list everything JP1 remotes can do.


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

mdavej said:


> ......
> But I think people's eyes glaze over when I list everything JP1 remotes can do.


Speaking for myself at least, I'm impressed with your claims of JP1 greatness but my eyes glaze over when I imagine the learning curve involved in using JP1. I did a little poking around on that and it looked far from simple. Not saying it might not be worth it ......

I'm awaiting eBay delivery of a new-in-original-packaging "One For All" OARUSB04G -- the one you linked at Best Buy in an earlier post here. Neither the eBay or BB listing indicates a cable is included but I assume it's just a USB cable, correct?


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

Cable is just USB and included. Could be missing if not new. 

There is a learning curve for all that functionality.

EDIT: But there is no learning curve is you don't use all the functionality. It will work exactly like a Sony remote if you prefer, and that requires no learning curve at all. Just as there is no learning curve to use a saw to cut a piece of wood, but a big learning curve if you use that same saw to do brain surgery.


----------



## chiguy50 (Nov 9, 2009)

TonyD79 said:


> I love the Sony RM-VLZ620
> 
> Has most codes for devices (including multiple TiVo codes) and every button is 100% learnable.


That's the one I've been using for years now.

It has its limitations, of course; but for under $20 for an 8-device programmable remote that doesn't require much of a learning curve it is hard to beat.


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

dlfl said:


> ......
> I'm awaiting eBay delivery of a new-in-original-packaging "One For All" OARUSB04G -- the one you linked at Best Buy in an earlier post here. Neither the eBay or BB listing indicates a cable is included but I assume it's just a USB cable, correct?





mdavej said:


> Cable is just USB and included. Could be missing if not new.
> 
> There is a learning curve for all that functionality.
> 
> EDIT: But there is no learning curve is you don't use all the functionality. It will work exactly like a Sony remote if you prefer, and that requires no learning curve at all. Just as there is no learning curve to use a saw to cut a piece of wood, but a big learning curve if you use that same saw to do brain surgery.


It did include the cable. It appeared to be new in original packaging but I doubt it. It didn't include the full manual so no instructions for "learning" or "macros". And someone had made notes on the quick start instructions that were included.

I went to simpleset.com using the cable but actually I didn't see any programming that could be done on that site beyond what can be done using just the quick start instructions. The manual download from there was just the quick start one. The one-for-all web site didn't even recognize that model so no manual download there either. Fortunately a Google search found a comment on Amazon that included a link on the JP1 forum where the manual can be downloaded.

Using macros and not needing either simpleset.com or JP1 programming, I've got it set up doing everything I need to replace my WR7. In fact the shape and feel is so nice the WR7 will be relegated to backup.

I was afraid the macros wouldn't work because there was no pause step. I had to use pauses with the WR7 or the commands went too fast for the devices to keep up. However the pauses don't seem to be needed with this remote.

So I'm happy with it for $12 and thanks for the recommendation. Maybe I'll even tackle the JP1 learning curve some time.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

chiguy50 said:


> That's the one I've been using for years now. It has its limitations, of course; but for under $20 for an 8-device programmable remote that doesn't require much of a learning curve it is hard to beat.


The only real limitation is that in wish I could put macros in more than the four function keys and the device key.

I control my tv, a Roku, my AVR, a Bolt, a Mini, a fios Dvr, a blu ray player and a switch for PIP. It has controlled many, many other devices since I bought the first one. I have one in the bedroom as well so functionality is the same.

I have two ones in cases as backup for when the buttons finally go bad.


----------



## chiguy50 (Nov 9, 2009)

TonyD79 said:


> The only real limitation is that in wish I could put macros in more than the four function keys and the device key.
> 
> I control my tv, a Roku, my AVR, a Bolt, a Mini, a fios Dvr, a blu ray player and a switch for PIP. It has controlled many, many other devices since I bought the first one. I have one in the bedroom as well so functionality is the same.
> 
> I have two ones in cases as backup for when the buttons finally go bad.


Totally agreed on all points.

I also have one in the living room and one in the bedroom plus a spare!


----------

